# How often do you go to LAN parties?



## Izvire

Just interested, how often do *you* go on LAN parties?








I myself go about once or twice a month, once a year for a bigger one (3000 people)

What is a LAN party?

It can be this:









Or, it can be this: (like we do it like here in Finland







)









Kinda messed up the poll but whatever


----------



## BlackOmega

I've only been to a few since there really isn't many people around here who are into PC's and game.









I wouldn't mind going to some though, but I wouldn't want to drive hours to get there. I'm lazy


----------



## Kamikaze127

Once every week or two weeks.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Two pc's doesn't count as a lan party...so im out...

This is freaking TN im in here....oh nerds where art thou...


----------



## jarble

where I live there are not very many so I have never been to one









edit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Two pc's doesn't count as a lan party...so im out...

This is freaking TN im in here....oh nerds where art thou...


kingsport


----------



## Izvire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


where I live there are not very many so I have never been to one










My god, you've missed a lot of fun


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


My god, you've missed a lot of fun










dont I know it


----------



## PathogenX

I live in freaking new freaking york city 
and I cant find any advertised lans here at all 
its so freaking sad.

A local internet cafe used to have lans every third weekend of a month 
but they sadly shut down and ran out of buissness a long time ago

If you live in nyc and there is lans here 
PLEASE PM ME AND TELL ME!


----------



## bumsoil

once a month: 
http://www.lanpartynw.com/


----------



## Paradox me

Never been. I've never even heard of any around here.


----------



## R00ST3R

I've never been to one either. I bought a D-Link gigabit ethernet switch thinking I might meet other PC Enthusiast / Gamers sometime....but it was not to be. Back to cow tipping parties....


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I'd go to one, but I don't really know any one into that sort of thing. Not in my area anyway.


----------



## Izvire

Try asking some friends?


----------



## 21276

no lan parties where i live, so i never get to go to any.


----------



## wire

I love lans. I go to one at least every month or so.

Check out my sig for a Wisconsin lan coming up in August. It's a 40 man lan with only a few spots left.


----------



## Drift0r

I havent been to one. Two people probably doesn't count. I can't find one, or there isn't any advertised ones around the bay area. They all look so fun. I want to go to those big big ones where they have competitions and stuff.


----------



## wire

For all you people that can't find any, check out this website.


----------



## CorporalAris

I go to one's with four or 6 people once a week or once every two weeks.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bumsoil*


once a month: 
http://www.lanpartynw.com/


Interesting...


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


where I live there are not very many so I have never been to one









edit

kingsport










Im in kingsport as well







ever been to dashboard audio?

Iv always wanted to advertise a lan party event of some sort...but its just you and me here







unless you just happen to know of some other peeps with rigs? iv always got my secondary for a friend or other attendee...we should lan party sometime man :O


----------



## Jeez

A couple of times by month
if you're around Montreal and are interested or have something to propose PM me


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Im in kingsport as well







ever been to dashboard audio?

Iv always wanted to advertise a lan party event of some sort...but its just you and me here










dang small world or state rather









dashboard audio rings a bell but Im not pulling anything up







(darn brain doesn't work in the summer)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


For all you people that can't find any, check out this website.


 Nothing in all of Canada on that site.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Mhmmmm....dude we should organize a lan party sometime....iv actually got two rigs of my own and if need be a noob to put behind the secondary rig...we just need another few people to make things interesting









See thats already 3...we need atleast a few more....i just feel so alone in this "movement" for an awesome lanparty


----------



## JKBenchmarks

I live in Rhode Island, and there are no Lan Parties here...

I might try to start a weekly/bi-weekly lan party one day.


----------



## rambow70

i have them with 2 other friends so its 3 of us but they are alot of fun if you have a game everyone wants to play







. i really want to go to a big one. no lan parties near Indiana


----------



## murderbymodem

Sig. Every time they have one I go.


----------



## Drift0r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


For all you people that can't find any, check out this website.


Wow coolio. But closest one I could find was 92 miles away. Thanks for the link. I'll check it out once in a while to find something more reasonably closer.

+rep.


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Nothing in all of Canada on that site.


Here is a big one in Canada. I was going to try to go to it with some friends, but none of us had the money for plane tickets and passports.


----------



## Dylan

About once a month, the church that employs me lets me use their social hall to host them.


----------



## citat3962

I know we have them here. I know of a club that ran them up in colorado springs at the Air Force Academy. I never ended up attending one but I'd like to sometime. I put up Never because I've probably been to 1 or 2 small LANS all with less than 10 people at them.


----------



## KG363

Never heard of any where I am


----------



## That_guy3

not very often. I try to do one a year, usually a big one


----------



## sLowEnd

I don't know of any concentration of gamers in my area


----------



## zl4y3r

I have never gone to one.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

had one yesterday. couple buddies showed up to chill and we decided to have a lan. so within an hour we had about 20 ppl in my house playing battlefield 1942.

i think its funny that no one knows of lan parties going on. their are lan parties everywhere. i can think of a bi weekly one in a town in kentucky with a population of about 2000. its just hard to find them i guess.


----------



## Biggs

I've only been to one large annual LAN party (put on by the gaming club at my college) but it was poorly organized, it's been falling apart since. Great selection of games, but tournaments were poorly organized (one tourney ran for 5+ hours in a round-robin). Then there are the smaller ones where we use the CAD labs, but not much else.

There's just nothing in Vermont (as far as I'm aware of).


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

I usually got one maybe once a month/or two months if I have free time.


----------



## Biggs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


Or, it can be this: (like we do it like here in Finland







)











Jeez now that is a LAN party. Man I bet that must have been awe-inspiring taking that picture and seeing that many people at once. Hell the one large LAN party I went to had maybe 40-50 people total. This must have been a kick ass LAN party!


----------



## theGourd

I'm in the same boat. I don't know of anything big that I can get to (closest I've found is Utica, but that's a 2.5 hour drive). I play on LAN with some friends once in a while, but I'm the only one with a decent rig, so it's usually Unreal Tournament or something else old and cheap, and no more than 5 of us tops.


----------



## YourBulletWoundHero

I did "Once A month" And "6" Because I host them w/e I can, but there ussully small ones in my house, so like maybe 6 - 12 ish people, does that count?

Its still alot of screaming and abuse of energy drinks, Along with sweating hot air from the computers running so long...


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izvire* 
Or, it can be this: (like we do it like here in Finland







)









Kinda messed up the poll but whatever










Or like we do it like here in Sweden


----------



## Shadow9025

Im in MA and I havnt seen any big ones. I was considering hosting one for OCN people in the area but I am not sure how that would go.


----------



## Sickened1

I know of no gamers in my area. I have 2-3 buddies with computers but 2 of them have junk dell stuff, the other i build his rig. I would love to go to a bi-monthly/monthly lan party, but just no one in my area is into computers really.


----------



## Epona

Friends and I have a LAN party about once a month, or maybe twice, depending on the month. We have anywhere from 5-10 guys, which, on the upper end, is great for games like WC3, Starcraft, CSS, so on and so forth. I think it'd be interesting to go to an organized one with more people... personally I'd love to host one with 32 people or something.


----------



## tagurtoast

i would if there were ones near me


----------



## urgrandpasdog

I've never gone to one, but I would like to at some point.


----------



## eviloverclocker

I used to go to lan parties once a week. The local computer preformance shop hosted them all the time!!! Ut 2004 and several others were the norm. I miss it. Hard to find anybody here that plays games on a comp.


----------



## slickwilly

How many PC's does it take to make a LAN party? I have three and play battlefield with my 2 grandsons

I don't really know anyone who is in to computers, everyone owns PS3 or Xbox

P.S. thats just how people stay warm in the frozen north of Europe, in large social groups anyway


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I've never been to LAN before. Nobody I know is interested in PC gaming, and I don't really have the space to do it anyway.

I've been meaning to put together a small LAN PC so that I can take it to iSeries, but I'm still missing a team, and the awful lot of money that it costs.


----------



## Harrier

One thing I've always wondered about the uber huge massive LANs with like thousands of people, what if someone stole your rig or part of it?







I know it's all locked up overnight and nobody would steal stuff from there, but I still wouldn't want to leave all my gear in there, but also I wouldn't want to lug it out, in and set it up each day









I'm in the same boat as GoTMaX, *nobody* I know is interested in PC gaming, or PC's at all. There is 1 guy, and he's out in Iraq, but he's coming home next week anyway


----------



## Izvire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Harrier*


One thing I've always wondered about the uber huge massive LANs with like thousands of people, what if someone stole your rig or part of it?







I know it's all locked up overnight and nobody would steal stuff from there, but I still wouldn't want to leave all my gear in there, but also I wouldn't want to lug it out, in and set it up each day










Well... The thing is that the LAN I go to (Assembly) has the hall always open during the even (24/4) and you sleep at the arena and stuff. Usually I ask people next to me, or my friends to watch over my stuff while I'm sleeping and I watch over their stuff when its their turn to sleep


----------



## Dark Torcher

The first page has two people who live in TN, and now another one (me) is also present who lives in TN. While I've never been to a real LAN party, I have made a few. Though I have to bring multiple computers, which means it will only be CS 1.6 since 1 desktop (mine), a laptop with NV 6150, another with 9300M, and another with some integrated Intel but still manages for low FPS. Decent, now only if they're computers were better (and also they don't care to carry around PCs).


----------



## Harrier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


Well... The thing is that the LAN I go to (Assembly) has the hall always open during the even (24/4) and you sleep at the arena and stuff. Usually I ask people next to me, or my friends to watch over my stuff while I'm sleeping and I watch over their stuff when its their turn to sleep










Ahh, that's a good idea







It wouldn't be a problem for me, if it means gaming I can go days without sleep







Sad, I know, but it's me







And I guess the "friends watching over each other's stuff" stuff eliminates me from going on my own


----------



## JKBenchmarks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biggs*


Jeez now that is a LAN party. Man I bet that must have been awe-inspiring taking that picture and seeing that many people at once. Hell the one large LAN party I went to had maybe 40-50 people total. This must have been a kick ass LAN party!










Yeah, definitely.

See the dude with the orange lights? He brought a streetlight to a lanparty!


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

I would, but that sort of thing doesn't exist in my place. Almost nobody I know in my place likes PC gaming or cares about PC, except for a few close friends that I had to "convert."


----------



## tenchimuyo93

never, unless you count xbox lan a lan party.....


----------



## RoboGrassanoid

Go to 5+ people lans all the time.
As for big ones, in Virginia there are some pretty good 200+ people lans around.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Harrier*


One thing I've always wondered about the uber huge massive LANs with like thousands of people, what if someone stole your rig or part of it?







I know it's all locked up overnight and nobody would steal stuff from there, but I still wouldn't want to leave all my gear in there, but also I wouldn't want to lug it out, in and set it up each day









I'm in the same boat as GoTMaX, *nobody* I know is interested in PC gaming, or PC's at all. There is 1 guy, and he's out in Iraq, but he's coming home next week anyway










I tie my stuff down to the table with a kensinton lock. just find some way of running it through the case then lock it into the monitor, it keeps away anyone who isn't really dedicated to snatching your comp specifically, since there are bound to be many easier targets surrounding it.
Also make sure to replace any thumb screws on the outside of your case with regular ones and screw em tight, for bonus points find screws that use weird heads like hex, torx, or those triangular shaped ones.


----------



## Anth0789

Never been to a LAN party.


----------



## Harrier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoboGrassanoid* 
Go to 5+ people lans all the time.
As for big ones, in Virginia there are some pretty good 200+ people lans around.

I tie my stuff down to the table with a kensinton lock. just find some way of running it through the case then lock it into the monitor, it keeps away anyone who isn't really dedicated to snatching your comp specifically, since there are bound to be many easier targets surrounding it.
Also make sure to replace any thumb screws on the outside of your case with regular ones and screw em tight, for bonus points find screws that use weird heads like hex, torx, or those triangular shaped ones.

Good plan, and the headset/keyboard/mouse could come to bed with me outside














The weird headed screws majorly annoy me when I'm trying to get them off for a legit reason like replacing a part!







I never have the right tools, I'd be a useless LAN robber









EDIT: Oh and, if it does run overnight too I suppose some of the other people would see someone walking off with your massive case or taking parts out of it LOL xD


----------



## Biggs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harrier* 
Good plan, and the headset/keyboard/mouse could come to bed with me outside














The weird headed screws majorly annoy me when I'm trying to get them off for a legit reason like replacing a part!







I never have the right tools, I'd be a useless LAN robber









EDIT: Oh and, if it does run overnight too I suppose some of the other people would see someone walking off with your massive case or taking parts out of it LOL xD


Most times the people who run the LAN parties will advise people to take any small valuables (such as headphones, mp3 players and the like) with you when you go for a break or leave for several hours. Big things like desktops and CRT/LCD monitors are usually "tagged" as to whom they belong to, and (in a perfect world) people who leave early with some equipment must provide proof that the items they leave with, are the same items they came in with (for example if you came in with a desktop and a CRT monitor, the security people will expect you to leave with exactly what you brought in).

Now if you are with a large group of people that you know (personally) and trust them, you could leave your desktop for a while. However since I've only been to one LAN party myself (a 16-24 event) I stayed with my computer equipment and the bathroom was immediately nearby. As long as you get to know the people who sit next to you (and trust) you can leave your stuff behind and people will watch for you.


----------



## bobfig

id be willing to help run one in houston. i have a 48 port cisco switch that i can use. never been to one because i dont know any that go on.


----------



## Izvire

5 more days to the biggest LAN of the year ;o Assembly


----------



## I_dalder_I

I was going to ask this too just never got around to it, If anyone in the Houston area ever throws one im down. Ive never been to one!!! looks pretty fun honestly. Im tried of just normal drinking and partying i want to play some games hah. So nerdy but im down


----------



## I_dalder_I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65uXr...layer_embedded

I would knock some one out if they tried to pick me up like that, Man if they tried to trash my rig to that nerd would be Ko'd i swear to god. Funny thing to do to a cheater tho ahahah great vid


----------



## gonX

There aren't that many in Denmark, and I only know a few ones in my area that are on a decent scale. But I administrate those anyway so there's not much gaming for me


----------



## DevilGear44

I live in Wyoming. 'Nuff said.


----------



## igob8a

I'd go if I could... there never seems to be any where I am


----------



## tdesbien31

i like casual online gaming, but not big into "LAN partys" seem a little to nerdy for me. Plus i dont see the benefit of a "LAN party" and just playing online...

i dont judge people who do "LAN party" though, to each his own


----------



## Socom

I try to host a LAN party once or twice a month.


----------



## Hokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izvire* 
Just interested, how often do *you* go on LAN parties?








I myself go about once or twice a month, once a year for a bigger one (3000 people)

What is a LAN party?

It can be this:









Or, it can be this: (like we do it like here in Finland







)









Kinda messed up the poll but whatever









Never been to one unless you can consider 3 comps(me,bro,renter downstairs)


----------



## ()ut[@st

LOL I don't go to LAN parties, but I do link 2 PCs together on the odd occasion and play Warcraft III against the little ()u[@sts (man I need some cheat codes bad!)









Oh... I told a fib, I did once work at a huge LAN party


----------



## Kamikaze127

August 7th 2009

I'm in the blue.


----------



## XaNe

Me and my friends have a 8-10 person lan every week or 2 weeks.
We mostly play warcraft 3


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tdesbien31*


i like casual online gaming, but not big into "LAN partys" seem a little to nerdy for me. Plus i dont see the benefit of a "LAN party" and just playing online...

i dont judge people who do "LAN party" though, to each his own


LAN parties shouldn't have Internet connection. One can have, for drivers and such if something happens.


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

Quote:



Originally Posted by tdesbien31 View Post
i like casual online gaming, but not big into "LAN partys" seem a little to nerdy for me. Plus i dont see the benefit of a "LAN party" and just playing online...

i dont judge people who do "LAN party" though, to each his own


No offence, but welcome to OCN









If you dont LAN, dont know what your missing

I LAN weekly with minimum 3 friends, try to keep it 8 or less (so we can play in the same game as most are limited slots)
i would hate to see the power bill for those 3000+ LAN parties, the meter would have become a helicopter

Lets do that for future Foldathons!


----------



## ()ut[@st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCTDBADBRO*


i would hate to see the power bill for those 3000+ LAN parties, the meter would have become a helicopter



Most likely... but the 'cover charge' (entry fee) would more than compensate the organizers of such an event


----------



## Ven0m Blast

There was only one lan party in my area and unfortunately I, and others couldn't find it...
I do know of a halo 3 lan event that goes on regularly but halo isn't really my game and they were all little kids getting upset etc. So no, I've never been to a lan party although I would love to.


----------



## UnseenRidge

I'd love to go to a LAN party, but I live in the middle of no where, lol.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Iv'e hosted like a 5-man, but that's nothing, I really do want to go to a big one. I want to play some TF2 or something with some physical people.

Because sometimes I wonder if people are actually playing the game, not robots, LOL.

I have only had 1.


----------



## Koaka

Biggest lan party I had was 10 people at my house. It was quite a fun night but hasn't happened since. It's usually me and 2 close friend every other weekend.

Not many gamers in cleveland tn


----------



## Jyr

I don't think they exist in the deepest south of Alabama.


----------



## XaNe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Koaka* 
Biggest lan party I had was 10 people at my house. It was quite a fun night but hasn't happened since. It's usually me and 2 close friend every other weekend.

Not many gamers in cleveland tn

Ha that is wrong sir where do u live
i live in chagrin falls 25mi south of The heart of Cleveland


----------



## Koaka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XaNe* 
Ha that is wrong sir where do u live
i live in chagrin falls 25mi south of The heart of Cleveland

I mean there is someone here and there but not like 50 people just begging to play every weekend or once a month hah.

I live like... uhh... 5min from the heart? 10min from Bradley highschool? 15 from Walker Valley? I probably can't hang out with you at all though since I am going up to Tenn Tech University at Aug. 27.


----------



## Angmaar

Me and my friends have little lan's (4-5) people every month or so.


----------



## Diesel Phreak

I've never been to one, not really any in my area and I don't have the time to organize one.


----------



## loop0001

man if i had friends that wanted to hold one i'd go for it..

as it is... none.. which makes me sad


----------



## tK FuRY

my PCs are too big and heavy for LANs









Xbox LANs are a different story though


----------



## killabytes

Never have, never will.


----------



## Xeroni

Just went to a 12 person LAN yesterday/this morning. Games that aren't fun with 4 people somehow got really fun with 12. Biggest one I've gone to so far. Luckily I have quite a few friends within 20 minutes of where I live who have gaming computers that we usually do them at least a few times a month.


----------



## tombom

Wish I could find some.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Don't think there are any around me considering there are only two "computer" stores near by.(not including Best buy and the likes) Plus my rig is table top ATM. My new rig(in sig) will be torture rack style so that would travel a little better.


----------



## getbigtony

wow didn't know there were public events like that
i seen pc bangs! (gaming rented by hourly charge) for like $3/hr iirc
went to one in virginia a 5 years ago and a bunch of friends played counterstrike
then they opened one here a year after and went once, to play counterstrike with like 15 friends


----------



## hitman1985

cant find a lan near by this dirthole of a town/city


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

None here. I don't even know anyone that play games.


----------



## Socom

Just finished up my second LAN party of the month today, we did alot of gmod this time and made some pretty crazy things


----------



## ra2shadow

I hold me own lan party at least once a week, all my mates play the same games and I have 5 in house PCs that are good enough to play what we like to play....RA2

Some COD4 and some C&C Generals.


----------



## R00ST3R

I think it's high time all of us spread out gamers just buckle down and take over are own town/city somewhere







. As many small towns that are going under that are out there (here in the US at least), it shouldn't be too hard to find one that has a good ISP and is looking for some "stimulus". We can just make the official "industry" of the town "Mega LAN party hosting". Like hippies to a Phish concert, gamers from all over would just have to make it a priority to come to our fine town/city for the ultimate LAN party experience!







.


----------



## Higgins

I used to host a 10 person LAN every other month, but people started bringing their 360s and it turned into halo 3 lans. I lost interest and haven't been to one since.

I would be up for one but i haven't heard of one in Michigan.


----------



## TheSandman

1 a year, used to do them in high school with all my friends like 23 of us, but since then i go to quakecon though i missed this years, thank god i live in Fort Worth, its very close by

And there are none besides quakecon im aware of in my area.


----------



## blasphemy

If someone could give me a link to lanpartys in CT id go! But never been to one...







are there links?


----------



## el gappo

i would like to go to a lan but ive been ripping my m8 for the past few years about going larping i dont think he would let me live it down


----------



## Izvire

Bump?








Been to a few during the last ~6 months. Most of my friends have stopped going to LANs and I've stopped inviting people since no one comes anymore :I


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


Bump?










No lan partys in TN...


----------



## Izvire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


No lan partys in TN...










Ask a few friends over and make your own


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I go twice a year; my old high school runs LANs once a semester as a fundraiser for the school (I ran two myself when I was VP of that club).

Now I'm just looking for a LAN in Merced or in the general Central Valley area... (If any of you know of one, PLEASE link me!)


----------



## TestECull

I don't go to lan parties, per say.

I do sorta host a super tiny one every time my friend's over, tho. We usually lan up and play some Gmod.


----------



## Funcrazy1

I only have been to 2 since I live in WA in the woods -.- I saw the marysville but to far away -.-


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Just came back from one...
usually hit up one or two a month


----------



## Ryan747

LAN parties smell like dirt and BO


----------



## sktfreak

I try to host a LAN Party every two weeks, but theres only like 4 of us sadly. Theres no one here that does any gaming on PC, either they do but know nothing


----------



## tehmaggot

About once a year. I only go for tournaments though (CS: Source), but they're typically primarily LAN parties.


----------



## sgdude

i selected every month. But its really like every other month. And My "lan parties" are just me and a few friends (like 3 on 3 matches usually) and we only play for like 2-3 hours. Nothing hardcore or anything, but I'm not in to it enough to do more than that.


----------



## Izvire

Bump


----------



## psi_guy

i went to my first one in years last weekend at xtremelankc and had a great time. i will be attending them monthly (or as often as they have them) from now on. zero lag ftw.


----------



## MisterAutomatic

I've never been to one. Never heard of anyone throwing them down in South Florida, except one little sucky store. I would go to one if there was one here. I'm very open-mnded. Hey, do those guys make you wipe your hdd and reinstall the game before playing? If not they should lol. That would be a great way to filter people using hacks.


----------



## allenkane

The clans I'm in usually have yearly LAN parties with like 20 people.. I try to make it to one if it isn't too far away. I like connecting voices on Teamspeak/Ventrilo to people in real life.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Sausagefest!


----------



## Izvire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MisterAutomatic*


I've never been to one. Never heard of anyone throwing them down in South Florida, except one little sucky store. I would go to one if there was one here. I'm very open-mnded. *Hey, do those guys make you wipe your hdd and reinstall the game before playing? If not they should lol. That would be a great way to filter people using hacks*.


Its a LAN. Everyone can come behind your back and see if you are hacking or not


----------



## Ladiesman101

well
there are a few round here where i live
not too many tho
i go like every 2 month or so,not too often


----------

